# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Trigger finger

## Korfje

Vorig jaar eind juli ben ik geopereerd aan trigger finger. De pink en middelvinger van mijn linkerhand.
Ik heb er complicaties bij gekregen zoals distrofie, de pijn is weg maar de hand is s'ochtends stijf en mijn knijpfuctie is ook niet goed.
Maar hier kan ik nog wel mee leven.
Vorige week ben ik bij de chirurg geweest voor mijn rechterhand.
Ik heb veel last van mijn rechter pink en duim, ook de andere vingers doen mee.
Nu wil de chirurg mij aan alle vingers en duim van de rechterhand opereren.
Eigenlijk zie ik dit niet zitten, maar heb ik een keus?
Veel pijn aan mijn pink en de bovenkant van mijn duim wordt gevoelloos.
Ik hoop op een reactie.
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Korfje,

Ik zie dat deze post al van een behoorlijk tijdje terug is, jammer dat er niemand gereageerd heeft om je wat tips te geven.
weet jij zo ondertussen al wat meer over je vingers? Heb je de operatie toch laten doen?

liefs,

----------


## Korfje

Hoi Silvia,

Ja, ik heb de operatie laten doen en het is heel goed gegaan, zo goed dat ik afgelopen dinsdag een herstel operatie heb gehad aan mijn linkerhand.
Het is nu vrijdag en op dit ogenblik kan ik alleen maar zeggen dat het erg goed gaat.
Ik moet er wel bij vermelden dat de revalidatie heel belangrijk was / is bij het herstel.

vr. gr. Korfje

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi,

Dat is dus goed nieuws, mooi dat je nu na de hersteloperatie van je linkerhand er tot nu toe geen last meer van heb, nu maar hopen dat dat zo blijft! :Smile: 

xxx

----------

